# [2011] confused Interval International Points now?



## northovr

Went to a Williamsburg Plantation owners tour  and they were explaning Interval International gold points.  This was the first time I ever heard of Interval International points.  Also the sales rep was going to take all my other timeshare weeks and trade them in  plus 25000 cash.  I ask him what are you going to do with my old weeks he said that wasn't my concern.  I told him I never heard of II points and had to research it first.  He said the first time someone ever said that to him.  Does anyone know what he was talking about?

Thanks,

Daniel Northover


----------



## timeos2

II has started with a points system but have published very little in details. If I have a chance I'll try to get some more details about how it works.


----------



## timeos2

*Facts on II Points*

As promised here is an update on the new II Points program.  

I was fortunate enough to have lunch last week with a high ranking II Executive who, along with his wonderful assistant, has been instrumental in the turnaround I've noticed at II.  They have become responsive and all of our interactions in the past year or so have been very positive & timely.  He was nice enough to forward me a full package regarding the new II Points system. Here are some highlights: 


Points based exchange system for owners of fixed or float weeks
Allows members to convert from weeks to points
Includes all benefits of II Basic & Interval Gold
1st Year paid by Developer or HOA for Interval Gold
Member has annual choice to deposit to Points or keep the week
Units separated into "Interval Weeks & "Club Interval Gold"
Points require "Deposit First"
Increases flexibility
Provides "change back"
Can combine points from multiple weeks and/or years
Points assigned by Unit size, Sleeping capacity, Award level, TDI
Maximum price to join is $3500 (set by resort/developer but cannot exceed $3500)
Annual renewal $148.
There is more but that gives you a good start.  They plan to roll it out in September - the current sites (3 or 4 I understand) are trial runs.  

I have the whole folder I can refer to so if you have specific questions please post & I'll do my best to answer. 

As most here probably know by now I'm a big believer in points based exchanges so this is a real positive for II to get into IMO.


----------



## STEVIE

I own starwood and they pay for my II membership, of course my maintenance fees really pay. How will this affect me? Will I be considered weeks or points? Thanks, Sue


----------



## timeos2

susgar said:


> I own starwood and they pay for my II membership, of course my maintenance fees really pay. How will this affect me? Will I be considered weeks or points? Thanks, Sue



You would have to opt into points - no one will just be switched.

And the resort/developer has to sign up first - then individuals can decide to join or not.


----------



## sfwilshire

northovr said:


> Went to a Williamsburg Plantation owners tour  and they were explaning Interval International gold points.



We are at Williamsburg Plantation this week and signed up for the "lunch" on Wednesday. Was it relatively painless? How long did it take?

Sheila


----------



## David10225

I guess if the developer has to sign up, there is little to zero chance Marriott will.  I wish individuals could sign up..although I'd never spend 3500 to do it..


----------



## sfwilshire

Here are the saleswoman's statements from my Williamsburg Plantation (Colonies at Williamsburg) presentation today that I assume are lies.

1) Orlando week 52 is low demand. OK. I know that is bull.

2) After Interval goes to Points August 14 (or maybe she said 15) you will never ever under any circumstance be allowed to make a non-points trade up from a one bedroom to a two bedroom. The closer even said that wasn't true when we discussed our experience.

3) This one I'm not sure about. Could be true since II is a bit "different". Saleswoman said that floating weeks will never be accepted into II Points. The closer thought that was true because the points value would vary from year to year.

4) II dropped DVC not vice versa and they really haven't missed them because DVC never gave them any weeks. Torqued her off when I mentioned that they sure have been giving RCI a lot of weeks.

Sheila


----------



## dougp26364

You can never trust what a TS salesman tells you. It won't be until TUGGERS have some experiences to report here that we'll really have a good understanding of how this program works. Even then, if it's anything like Marriott's conversion of their Destinations Club, it's going to take a couple of years of experience to get a good understanding of how the system works and how individual can benefit the most.

My problem will be that I now have all buy one small resort week placed into individual internal programs. If I.I. allows developers to charge up to $3,500, I doubt it will be worth it for me to place that particular week in the program. That one small week is with Southwind Management and they have seemed to be reluctant to start their own internal exchange program. They appear to be a company that would be a candidate to offer this to owners. 

What I don't like is that Interval is giving developers the opportunity to churn profits from existing owners by allowing them to set the price. I suppose this is marginally better than allowing developers to exclude existing owners unless they buy additional weeks but, I still do not appreciate being the owner of my week buy having my hands tied in such a way that I can not join unless I go back through a developer and allow the developer to pick my pocket for more cash.


----------



## CherieW

*II Points*

My resort, part of Welk, has  contacted me about changing to points, so I am assuming it is the program you are discussing. If you talk to II Exchange or Membership representatives - none of them are aware of the program - they say they only deal in weeks.  I have talked to six different people in the last week.

Have a couple of questions:
1. What does •	Provides "change back" actually mean?
2. Does this now mean that as a weeks owner, if I do not change, I will not be able to access properties that are points based?  That is what RCI has done.


----------



## sfwilshire

CherieW said:


> 2. Does this now mean that as a weeks owner, if I do not change, I will not be able to access properties that are points based?  That is what RCI has done.



That's not accurate. In most RCI Points resorts, there are still Weeks owners that deposit into RCI Weeks. There are very few resorts that are totally RCI Points only.

Sheila


----------



## dougp26364

CherieW said:


> My resort, part of Welk, has  contacted me about changing to points, so I am assuming it is the program you are discussing. If you talk to II Exchange or Membership representatives - none of them are aware of the program - they say they only deal in weeks.  I have talked to six different people in the last week.
> 
> Have a couple of questions:
> 1. What does •	Provides "change back" actually mean?
> 2. Does this now mean that as a weeks owner, if I do not change, I will not be able to access properties that are points based?  That is what RCI has done.



Change back means that if you exchange down (higher exchange power resort exchanging for a lower exchange power resort), you'll have left over points. In a true points based exchange system, these could be used for other services/products (FF miles, rental cars, membership fee's et....) or used for additional exchanges or additional nights. Points offer flexibility far beyond the traditional weeks based exchanging. 

There are, of course, issues that come up. Most importantly in my mind would be what is sometimes refered to as breakage. That would be points that go unused by owners. It allows for exchange companies to rent out the equivilent unused points for their profit (see RCI complaint posts about rentals vs exchanges). There is also the issue of weeks that are broken up because someone only wanted a couple of nights. While the exchanger got what they wanted, it also took the full week out of the system. Thus there will be unused nights that, again, could be rented for profit by the exchange company.

Points can be a great thing but, there can be drawbacks to owners/members. Having weeks broken up into individual nights can become a nightmare for those who remain in the traditional points based exchange system. In theory both groups should be seperated but, exchange companies tend to be anything except transparent. I see future complaints coming as I.I. members grapple with this new change.


----------



## LadyT2

*Interval International going to points!!*

Thank you for asking the question! I just returned from Williamsburg Plantation and they gave me the HARD SELL.  I hope I haven't made a mistake!!

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS AN OLD THREAD - JULY 2011.*



LadyT2 said:


> Thank you for asking the question! I just returned from Williamsburg Plantation and they gave me the HARD SELL.  I hope I haven't made a mistake!!
> 
> Thanks!



If you bought during this hard sell - you did make a mistake.  

*You can buy the exact same thing on the resale market for 50-100% LESS*!

You should rescind now, and then come back and learn about timesharing.

RESCINDING FAQ (I wrote this article for another resort, but the basics apply to everyone)
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74493


----------



## Quadmaniac

I didn't know II even had points. It doesn't seem like it ever took off ?????


----------



## Cheyenne2

*Interval International Point System*

This is my first time using this forum...I found it last night when I was trying to gain info on the status of II's point system which I just was introduced to last night.  I was visited by a representative from Outfield Resort Group that supposedly represents the Property Owners Association.  I was offered to change my regular II membership to a Gold level and join the point system.
So, instead of my one week, I would now have 44,000 points to use each year and supposedly deposits would be made quarterly by owners in the point system so that potentially I would get greater access to more resorts.

Does anyone know what % of II resorts now are in the point system?
I was told if I didn't take this offer for $3190, eventually my resort would 
be sending me notice of meeting where I would have to buy another week for $9000.  I have three business days to cancel and wonder if anyone knows the status of this point system as of 8/13.  Most of the postings I've read on this are from 2011.

Is it a mistake at this point to go into the point system or will I be in for greater expense if I don't?  Thanks for any input you can give me.  Cheyenne2


----------



## dioxide45

My advice is to cancel any contract you signed within the required three days. Then read to find out more about the II point system. You will unfortunately be hard pressed finding out a lot of information about it here. It is still relatively new and very few people here, if any, belong to it.

Key is, cancel while you can. You can always sign up again later.


----------



## stoler527

*I don't want points.*

I just finished disposing of my Wyndham weeks because I didn't want to deal with RCI and their weeks system which is based on points.

Now I read that II is going with points. I certainly won't buy into any points system.

I think that eventually weeks owners may get fewer and fewer trades as points people get priority. Then, like RCI, the weeks people will be given the equivalent of TPUs for their weeks whether they want them or not.

Marriott, which I own, has the destination club and I haven't heard anything from them about II points. Then again, I haven't attended an owner's meeting lately.

We have owned timeshares for many years. Lately it seems that things are getting increasingly difficult for owners. 

I read that someone said that the model for vacation ownership has migrated to vacation rental. Rentals are certainly cheaper than my maintenance fees. 

I don't want to sell my units, but my Wyndhams are gone. Do my Marriotts have to be the next to go?


----------



## tschwa2

Cheyenne2 said:


> This is my first time using this forum...I found it last night when I was trying to gain info on the status of II's point system which I just was introduced to last night.  I was visited by a representative from Outfield Resort Group that supposedly represents the Property Owners Association.  I was offered to change my regular II membership to a Gold level and join the point system.
> So, instead of my one week, I would now have 44,000 points to use each year and supposedly deposits would be made quarterly by owners in the point system so that potentially I would get greater access to more resorts.
> 
> Does anyone know what % of II resorts now are in the point system?
> I was told if I didn't take this offer for $3190, eventually my resort would
> be sending me notice of meeting where I would have to buy another week for $9000.  I have three business days to cancel and wonder if anyone knows the status of this point system as of 8/13.  Most of the postings I've read on this are from 2011.
> 
> Is it a mistake at this point to go into the point system or will I be in for greater expense if I don't?  Thanks for any input you can give me.  Cheyenne2



Outfield is know to tell a lot of whoppers (lies) and worked with Festiva selling their adventure points.  My guess is about 5% are in the Interval points systems but their are other systems that trade in their own points systems directly to II (like Worldmark, Bluegreen, Marriott destination club, Hyatt, a few older wyndham contracts, DRI and probably a few others.  

Don't believe Outfield's scare tactics and you have to do this today.  Don't worry about tomorrow's changes.  Do you think you will be able to get more with the amount of points you are getting and is the change worth the amount you are paying?  What resort, size and season or week do you own?


----------



## tturla

Hello!  I am new to timesharing but I did buy at Grand Timber Lodge, Breckenridge.  My friend owns there and I went to the meeting to get free lift tickets.  I had gone before and walked away, but this time I bought. Why?  Because of II's point system called Club Interval Gold (CIG).  If I purchased from the developer, I would receive a large amount of points and my 2 bedroom lock out for one week, can be converted to 6 weeks elsewhere.  I would not be able to be a CIG member any other way.  I called several times and asked.

Anyway, I am still waiting to see if it was worth the extra $ to be a CIG member. And I am putting my experience in a blog.  Check it out if you'd like. http://tthetouristoflife.blogspot.com/

But remember.  I am absolutely NEW at this and I am sure you will see that I have mistakes and misguidance.  If you want to comment here or at my blog, please be kind.

Thanks.


----------



## tturla

Sorry, new at forums.  I placed a response here, for another thread.  Do not know how to delete!


----------

